
Bootstrap Icons v1.0.0 - joeyespo
https://blog.getbootstrap.com/2020/08/28/bootstrap-icons-stable/
======
harrydehal
You know, sometimes simple is nice.

I used Bootstrap Icons the other day in a simple Vanilla Javascript app w/
Bootstrap (and jQuery-free).

Loved the simplicity and speed of being able to embed the SVG directly:
[https://icons.getbootstrap.com/icons/alarm-
fill/](https://icons.getbootstrap.com/icons/alarm-fill/)

This was quite different from my normal avenue of trying to get FontAwesome
completely installed, imported, and referenced in a React app:
[https://github.com/FortAwesome/react-fontawesome#get-
started](https://github.com/FortAwesome/react-fontawesome#get-started)

------
tumidpandora
This is exciting, love that they're svg icons. I'd love to try out in my next
project.

------
worldmerge
I've been checking these out since v5 alpha was released. These look great! I
can't wait till there are some social icons added like Github.

------
pupppet
These are great. The free FontAwesome icons have a bit of a cutesy feel to
them, nice to have another option.

~~~
null_deref
I recently noticed that there're a lot of free github icons repositories,
check this out for example [https://github.com/vkarampinis/awesome-
icons](https://github.com/vkarampinis/awesome-icons)

